# 1937 Colson Hi Lo



## Freqman1 (Oct 22, 2017)

Many of you have already seen this bike that I picked up yesterday. People throw the term 'rare' around so much that it has pretty much lost meaning. These bikes I believe truly deserve that moniker. So far these are my observations: The serial number is 4E2805 which would lead me to believe it is a '34. The rear hub however (Morrow) has a "G3" which indicates 3rd quarter of '37.

Reading the scant literature available it appears the Hi Los were offered from '34 - '37 pretty much unchanged from year-to-year. Initially I thought maybe some things had been changed on this bike to include the seat and tank from a different bike.  I have collected all the photos I could find of Hi Los and found another very similarly equipped except it has the correct rack and different fenders.

I posit that there were slight changes from year-to-year and that the frame was only made one or two years and the left over frames were built and sold over the next couple of years. I'd be interested in seeing serial numbers from other Hi Lo owners. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 22, 2017)

Here is the other bike with the silver tank and Troxel "Aerocycle" style seat. I would like to know who owns this bike. V/r Shawn

P.S. If anyone has this rack I would be very interested!


----------



## fboggs1986 (Oct 22, 2017)

Very cool bike Shawn! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 22, 2017)

Nice... I would have bought it.... but I have other fish on the pan....:0


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 22, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 696196 Nice... I would have bought it.... but I have other fish on the pan....:0



Nice fish! V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 22, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> P.S. If anyone has this rack I would be very interested!



So is that the same rack that is found on the 34 Huffman?  The Hercules tubular?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> So is that the same rack that is found on the 34 Huffman?  The Hercules tubular?




I believe it is a variation of that rack. I think the front mounting piece may be a little different. Here is a better shot of what I'm looking for. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 23, 2017)

What a great bike! I've been drooling over it since I first saw it posted for sale. Glad to see it went to a good home!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2017)

I'll trade this rack for the one I need. @John    V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 23, 2017)

Check with John.
He had been working with a couple of these.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Check with John.
> He had been working with a couple of these.



WILCO-Thanks Marty


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 23, 2017)

Great bike Shawn!
I had a few of these in various stages of completeness. One was a balloon with those same rims, the others were 26" high-pressure.
Observation: as the wheels on this one have been respoked and the front looks like it's a New Departure, I'd say there's a likelihood that the hubs aren't original to this bike.
And wasn't 1933 the first year for the Hi-Lo Drive?


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 23, 2017)

Cool bike Shawn! How's she ride? Shift?

Thanks
Chad


----------



## Kato (Oct 23, 2017)

Super kool bike..........Shaker Heights.............Cleveland ???
My Dad grew up there.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Cool bike Shawn! How's she ride? Shift?
> 
> Thanks
> Chad




Hey Chad I need to do some fine tuning on the rims but it rides pretty good. As long as you aren't putting a load on it e.g. trying to shift while going up hill it shifts surprisingly smooth. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Great bike Shawn!
> I had a few of these in various stages of completeness. One was a balloon with those same rims, the others were 26" high-pressure.
> Observation: as the wheels on this one have been respoked and the front looks like it's a New Departure, I'd say there's a likelihood that the hubs aren't original to this bike.
> And wasn't 1933 the first year for the Hi-Lo Drive?




Hey Scott,
     Yea I noticed that it had been re-spoked as well but my gut says this bike is a little later than the '34 serial. The only reference I have for the Hi Los is the one page in the Colson book. I believe it does indicate '33 as the first year. Funny thing is I don't believe you see a mention of the Hi Lo from '35 on? I'd be interested in seeing any literature concerning these bikes. I'd also be very interested in any serial number info. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 23, 2017)

Just noticed the "Scout" badge: from what I've seen of Scout badged bikes it was probably not equipped with a tank and carrier.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Just noticed the "Scout" badge: from what I've seen of Scout badged bikes it was probably not equipped with a tank and carrier.




You could very well be right about that. The problem is that so little I known about these that I would hesitate to state that definitively. Whether it did or didn't originally really doesn't bother me. These items are easily removed but I'm going to leave it decked out as long as I own it--which, hopefully, will be a really long time! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2017)

I think the tank is an aftermarket from the Sears catalog.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 23, 2017)

Yep  I do own it .....Rustjunkie I’m sure your right it didn’t come with a tank mine is flyer I know it came with the tank...the #’s are 4D8xxx. The d in my numbers might stand for deluxe (tank)  with flyer being the delux model.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 696611 View attachment 696612 View attachment 696613 Yep  I do own it .....Rustjunkie I’m sure your right it didn’t come with a tank mine is flyer I know it came with the tank...the #’s are 4D8xxx. The d in my numbers might stand for deluxe (tank)  with flyer being the delux model.




Thanks for posting. I'd like to see more serial numbers but am inclined to think the letter may be the month. Hopefully others will come forward and maybe we can crack the code. I'm by no stretch a Colson expert but I've seen a lot of different badges on a lot of different stuff so who knows for sure? V/r Shawn


----------



## 47jchiggins (Oct 23, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 696611 View attachment 696612 View attachment 696613 Yep  I do own it .....Rustjunkie I’m sure your right it didn’t come with a tank mine is flyer I know it came with the tank...the #’s are 4D8xxx. The d in my numbers might stand for deluxe (tank)  with flyer being the delux model.



The Colson catalog actually states "Regular plate on all DeLuxe models is "Colson". "Regular plate on Standard models is "Flyer".  Although it also mentions the ability to have other plates upon request.
Todd


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 23, 2017)

I guess d beats e.. lol ....flyer has always been tanked.  No harm in not having the tank but that would explained why no rack and different color tank....oh here are the decals for Colson....


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 696611 View attachment 696612 View attachment 696613 Yep  I do own it .....Rustjunkie I’m sure your right it didn’t come with a tank mine is flyer I know it came with the tank...the #’s are 4D8xxx. The d in my numbers might stand for deluxe (tank)  with flyer being the delux model.




See the photo in post #2 of this thread--that is not my bike. Coincidence? Having just read through the Colson Two Speed literature for '34 a Standard could also have tank, light, etc... the difference was in color/pattern and other equipment e.g. crossed braced bars for Deluxe vice un-braced bars for Standard. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 23, 2017)

Perhaps someone saw this bike and then put a Wards tank on yours.
Check the front hub: not the "solid bar stock" hub as on DeLuxe models, but rather the standard hub "not turned from bar stock".


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 23, 2017)

Yeah,I don't believe that silver Motorbike tank was original to that bike. I've seen it listed in catalogs as an aftermarket add-on. Nothing wrong with that. Just didn't leave the Colson factory with it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2017)

Heck I'm just happy to have the bike. If nothing else we've raised awareness of the model and maybe others will come forward so we can sort out what is, or isn't correct. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 23, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Heck I'm just happy to have the bike. If nothing else we've raised awareness of the model and maybe others will come forward so we can sort out what is, or isn't correct. V/r Shawn



Who cares what's correct! It's a great bike! Now get it on the road & enjoy!


----------



## 47jchiggins (Oct 23, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 696724
> 
> Perhaps someone saw this bike and then put a Wards tank on yours.
> Check the front hub: not the "solid bar stock" hub as on DeLuxe models, but rather the standard hub "not turned from bar stock".



The color appears to be maroon with white trim? Finishes, DeLuxe Line, black or maroon trimmed in white. Standard Line, red, blue or green trimmed in white.
Todd


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 23, 2017)

I agree nothing wrong with no tank it’s rare anyhow. I’d have next to mine anyway and be happy with the price paid for it. But as I said this is my new toy coming home me with me tomorrow...;0.....or I’d bought it for sure....


----------



## 56 Vette (Oct 23, 2017)

Nice bikes in this thread, congrats to both of you!! Joe


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 26, 2017)

So I've been trying to do some research and the only year I can find any solid evidence of this bike being built is 1934. In the beginning of the Colson Book it says the bike was made from '33-'37. Based on the literature I think '34 was the first year. I do not see any mention of the Hi Lo in later years catalog pages? Does anyone have an ad or other literature showing the bike being offered '35-'37? Anyone have a Hi Lo with other than a '34 serial number? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 26, 2017)

Have the pre-37 serials been deciphered?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Anyone know what these sold new for? V/r Shawn


----------



## JimRoy (Nov 12, 2017)

Great looking ride.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 29, 2017)

I guess I'm getting no where fast with my Hi-Lo search for information. Other than a couple of snippets here and there I can't find any definitive references showing the Hi-Lo offered beyond 1934. Was this a one year only bike? @fordmike65 @John what ye say? V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 29, 2017)

Honestly, I don't know much about these. I have heard that they were only made from approximately 33-35. I know @rustjunkie has some experience with these, as do @catfish  & @geosbike.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 13, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I guess I'm getting no where fast with my Hi-Lo search for information. Other than a couple of snippets here and there I can't find any definitive references showing the Hi-Lo offered beyond 1934. Was this a one year only bike? @fordmike65 @John what ye say? V/r Shawn



Hey Shawn, thought about you when I saw this

https://www.ebay.com/itm/classic-1934-Colson-Hi-Lo-Bicycle-CATALOG-antique-bike/292405717505?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=47301&meid=e82b6180108449fc97198489d8c1f933&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=5&sd=292368949503&_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 13, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Hey Shawn, thought about you when I saw this
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/classic-1934-Colson-Hi-Lo-Bicycle-CATALOG-antique-bike/292405717505?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=47301&meid=e82b6180108449fc97198489d8c1f933&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=5&sd=292368949503&_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850
> 
> View attachment 737152



Thanks I have a copy of that. What I need to find is some dealer/retail literature. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 24, 2018)

Based on this thread https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pre-1937-colson-serial-number-project.128901/ it looks like the number/letter combo on these bikes may indicate year/month. Of course only two serial numbers listed--4Dxxxx and 4Exxxx so I'd like to see some more Hi-Lo serial numbers. Especially any that start with something besides "4". V/r Shawn


----------



## Mark Mattei (Oct 24, 2018)

More Colson Hi -Lo


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 24, 2018)

Mark Mattei said:


> More Colson Hi -LoView attachment 888814
> View attachment 888816
> 
> View attachment 888817



Mark, would it be possible to get the serial numbers off those bikes to add to the Colson pre-37 thread?


----------



## Mark Mattei (Oct 26, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Mark, would it be possible to get the serial numbers off those bikes to add to the Colson pre-37 thread?











Couple of Hi-Lo #’s, the girl’s is hard to read and l’m not keen on scraping it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 26, 2018)

Mark Mattei said:


> View attachment 889855
> 
> View attachment 889856
> 
> Couple of Hi-Lo #’s, the girl’s is hard to read and l’m not keen on scraping it.



I'm not a fan of that myself. Thanks for Posting.
Men's   4D1105
Ladies 4D2868?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 26, 2018)

Again not a very large sample but I'm thinking these may have been a one year only model. I suppose it is also possible all frames were made in '34 but distributed or sold over a period of a few years. The only thing is I have never seen any Colson or bicycle distributor/dealer lit that shows the Hi-Lo in any year except '34. V/r Shawn


----------



## ericbaker (Dec 7, 2019)

Tried to send a private message, Freqman but seems I’m not allowed. Feel free to drop me a line if you’d like to talk about my Hi/Lo

Serial 4D2458


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 7, 2019)

ericbaker said:


> Tried to send a private message, Freqman but seems I’m not allowed. Feel free to drop me a line if you’d like to talk about my Hi/Lo
> 
> Serial 4D2458
> 
> ...



My PM is turned off but I can always be reached at Oldbikeguy1@hotmail.com. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## catfish (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## catfish (Aug 31, 2020)




----------

